# Halo for Her??



## tmoneytn (Apr 27, 2012)

Any reviews on Halo For Her? Was thinking about getn some for my gf but can't find any reviews about it.... Anyone used this and how well does it work? Any and all info is appreciated


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2012)

it's still new but the female feedback has been positive, it's 10mg of Halo per cap and it works. 

check this board: IronMagLabs Support Forums


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 27, 2012)

MrsHeavyiron has a log for Halo For Her right now. I will be running a cycle of Halo For Her as my 3rd cycle and i will log it..here is MrsHeavyiron's thread:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/159493-mrsheavyiron-gettin-back-halo-her.html

Hope this helps ya out


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup, my wife's strength keeps climbing. She did a back routine tonight and either did more reps or more weight on every exercise compared to last week.


----------



## sk2012 (May 4, 2012)

I started taking it 6 days ago and I became so irritable that I had to stop taking it. Also, my menstrual cycle is 8 days late. I'm really disappointed that it's not going to work for me since I've heard such great things about it. Good luck and I hope it works for her!!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 4, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, my wife's strength keeps climbing. She did a back routine tonight and either did more reps or more weight on every exercise compared to last week.



She will be discontinuing this as you two try to conceive right? Or do androgens even affect female fertility?


----------



## heavyiron (May 4, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> She will be discontinuing this as you two try to conceive right? Or do androgens even affect female fertility?



Yes, her run is nearly done. I think Sat will be her last dose if memory serves. Her menstruation was never interrupted though.


----------



## bjsray (Jun 15, 2012)

*Starting Halo for her*

I will be starting a cycle of Halo for her on the 18th of this month. I wanted to know if you take the pills on an empty stomach or with food?  3 mornings a week I get up and do cardio before I eat, didnt know if it was ok to take pills before I do my cardio?
Thanks for anyone who will help me..

Jan


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 15, 2012)

bjsray said:


> I will be starting a cycle of Halo for her on the 18th of this month. I wanted to know if you take the pills on an empty stomach or with food?  3 mornings a week I get up and do cardio before I eat, didnt know if it was ok to take pills before I do my cardio?
> Thanks for anyone who will help me..
> 
> Jan


I prefer these products with food but its not critical.


----------

